# TEIN lowering springs



## RacinConcept (Jun 22, 2002)

Does anyone know about the tein springs? They lower the front 2.4" and back 1.7". Anyone have experience or hear things about these springs? They sell on optionautosalon for a pretty alright price ($160). I'm just curious, thats all...

-Andrew-


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

woah, i haven't heard that they drop 2.4" fr/1.7" rr. i bet that would look lower than mine! (mine's WAY too low-sig link)


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

they lower 1.4 for in the rear


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

im sorry i meant 1.2 in the rear


----------



## White200sx-T (Aug 5, 2002)

I've had them on for about 2 months now. I love the way it looks with the rear higher than the front. I've used them with agx's and motivational plates. It rides really stiff. I love driving the car but it hits really hard sometimes.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

White200sx-T said:


> *I've had them on for about 2 months now. I love the way it looks with the rear higher than the front. I've used them with agx's and motivational plates. It rides really stiff. I love driving the car but it hits really hard sometimes. *


Please show us sum pics!!!!!! How much lower is the front than the rear?????

INFO PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

YES INFO PLEASE!!!! PICS WOULD BE NICE TOO< SOME EYE CANDY


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

TEIN one of the best in spring technologies, I'd say you can't go wrong, and with the front lower than the rear, it gives the car a much more aggresive stance. Sounds good to me.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

YEAH TEIN YEAH TEIN.. ALL MINE NOW!!! WHOOHOOO>> sorry, im just so frickin happy...


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

RacinConcept said:


> * They sell on optionautosalon for a pretty alright price ($160).
> -Andrew- *


They sell for $160.00? I thought that they ran for about $220.00?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

One other thing, in Options Auto Salon it says that the springs are for the 95-98 sentra, and it does not say 200sx. Would those springs fit the 200sx anyways? Because if they do, i am going to order them right now!


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

email tein and ask theyll email back trust me, and if it does join our group buy


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

shmuck90 said:


> *email tein and ask theyll email back trust me, and if it does join our group buy  *


group buy?


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Yeah goto the group buy forum, and check out the TEIN springs group buy..... 160$ for them, and that includes shipping to your door, also talk to MP2050 about that..


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

99.se.ltd said:


> *woah, i haven't heard that they drop 2.4" fr/1.7" rr. i bet that would look lower than mine! (mine's WAY too low-sig link) *


Thats way to low for the suspension to work properly.

Mike


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *Thats way to low for the suspension to work properly.
> 
> Mike *


you talking about that guy's first estimate? or the pics of mine?


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Its weird i emailed tein about whats the best shocks and struts that go with their s.tech springs and they recommend stock, how could they ride good if the springs are stiffer than the stock ones? and i asked them if i put kyb agx with the springs and they said it would be alot better with the stock shocks and struts. Could anyone explain this?


----------



## RedB14SER (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *Its weird i emailed tein about whats the best shocks and struts that go with their s.tech springs and they recommend stock, how could they ride good if the springs are stiffer than the stock ones? and i asked them if i put kyb agx with the springs and they said it would be alot better with the stock shocks and struts. Could anyone explain this? *


Doesn't sound like they know what they're talking about.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Tell you guy what I think. I agree with Mike, the fronts are too low to provide any sort of performance. All show, no go. Just like every other set of lowering springs on the market. If anyone ever gets their head on straight and makes a set of 1" lowering springs with rates 300+ those may be worth looking at. Untill then if you want performace dont even bother with them. If its show you want go for it. Hell I think cars(b14) with the Tein springs look pretty good.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *If anyone ever gets their head on straight and makes a set of 1" lowering springs with rates 300+ those may be worth looking at. *


Its being done right now.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Who is making them?? I am really curious about this.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34369


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> *http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34369 *


Thanks for the link! Now these springs even have me interested


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> *http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34369 *



I hope this works out... I would be ready with the cash if these cam through


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

i've seen a 200sx with these spring and it looked great but i'm sure it rides like crap.tein says to use the stock shocks because the spring where design for them, but i'm sure they would be better with agx. i'm going with the tein ss damper, this way I can set the ride hight.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

well guys..i have the tein springs on the front and the eibach's on the back. yep the car rides like shit. but its nothing agx's wouldnt help. my car rides like my friend's mustang before agx's..now his car rides like mine did w/eibach's all around. i think the ideal combo of looks and performance on a budget would be sportline fronts and prokit rears. just my opinion though. to see what the tein's look like on a car check out my website in my sig.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

AGX's might not help as much as you hope. You have a travel problem not a damper(shock/strut) problem.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

How bout u try putting the tein in the rear and front, i hate the idea of eibach in the rear and teins in the back.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

actually my problem is just the spring rate. i cant do tein all around bc i sold my eibach front springs and tein rears.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

What exactly is your problem with the spring rate?


----------

